# kenzel kennels



## tonysommer (Sep 14, 2008)

Has anyone heard of this kennel? I have been talking to them and am getting a puppy from them they seem very nice and have been very helpfull just wondered what everyone else thought.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

Are you referring to Kenzels H&H Kennels? They are a bully kennel if that's who you are talking about. I wouldn't buy one a pup from them but that's just me. If a bully is what you want...good luck to you.


----------



## tonysommer (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks for the info I purchased a puppy from them am going to pick it up on sunday. so far they have been really good. they seem to be a decent kennel I contacted there vet office they had listed and he assured me there dogs were all in good shape and they are brought there for checkups and in good shape.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

well you seem like you have already made your mind up. not trying to be harsh but why would you ask for our opinions after the fact? as long as they didn't tell you that you were purchasing an American Pit Bull Terrier then maybe they are an honest and reputable kennel.


----------



## tonysommer (Sep 14, 2008)

Sorry just wanted to see if anyone else had experience with them. I have payed them a deposit and am supposed to be going on sunday but if I found out alot of bad things about them I would be willing to look elsewere for a puppy. My first thing I am looking for is temperment since this will be a family dog. thank you for the help it is appreciated.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

I don't know a bully breeder that doesn't advertise wonderful temperaments...lol
There sould be other concerns as well as temperament. Do they do any health testing prior to breeding (OFA elbows and hips and cardio)? These are things to consider when buying dogs bred for conformation purposes. Are you purchasing a blue-coated dog? Blue colored dogs seem to have more skin allergies and weaker immune systems. I have two blue bullies and have had to spend plenty of time and money treating their conditions. Do any of the dogs have any titles..show,work, conformation? These are things you may want to address with the breeder before purchasing.


----------



## tonysommer (Sep 14, 2008)

the puppy i am getting is black with a white mark on her chest not sure of the ofa or the cardio but i have spoke to there vets office directly and am assured by the vet that the dogs from the kennel and the puppys are in very good shape.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

that just means they did a routine once over check up. doesn't really mean much other than they aren't dying.

the best thing to do is just visit their yard and ask questions on their breeding practices and check out the sire and dam for yourself.

I wish you the best of luck with your new puppy...be sure to send us a picture when you get him/her.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

...i found their site. They do seem to be running some good lines if those were the correct lines. looks like a lil watchdog in there but some heavy game lines for the most part but thier registries aren't ADBA/UKC...not sure I'd trust them. i dunno. here is their link for others to see. http://kenzelsh-hpits.com/index.swf

then you have this site..Kenzels H&H Pits Homepage....kinda confusing both are the same kennel...go figure


----------



## tonysommer (Sep 14, 2008)

The puppy I am getting is from Blue Zues and lady Diamond if that helps.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Interesting group of dogs they have there. I wonder what they are aiming for...hopefully not just making $. Some of their females pictured looked like they've popped out a few litters in their day. JMHO


----------



## tonysommer (Sep 14, 2008)

dont think they are out for alot of money seen alot of those kennels when i was looking for one prices for there puppys were reasonable compared to others. will make sore i post as soon as i get her and let everyone know about this kennel.


----------



## sarallyn (Aug 17, 2008)

tonysommer said:


> My first thing I am looking for is temperment since this will be a family dog. .


petfinder.com

:thumbsup:


----------



## MPRO112 (Aug 6, 2008)

Carriana said:


> Interesting group of dogs they have there. I wonder what they are aiming for...hopefully not just making $. Some of their females pictured looked like they've popped out a few litters in their day. JMHO


co-sign.....


----------



## Luv4PitBulls (Sep 21, 2008)

There's better breeders, but good luck with your puppy!


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

*puppy pics?*

i would like to see a pic of your new puppy.
i have a female pitbull that has 3 generations from kenzel's kennel.
i spoke to them to verify some of the dogs and they seem really good and helpful even though i didnt buy from them. 
im looking to dual register my dog though to a better registry so i can show her. thanks


----------

